# Rob Crosman



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

If I had not seen this I would never have believed it,,, Fantastic,,,


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow…that plane runs great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! I will have to remember IBC for blades, and Rob Cosman.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Just got the new Woodcraft catalog and they are featuring Rob's stuff.

Lew


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Nice to see Rob back from the dark side of woodworking. <g>
I especially noticed the remark that a plane basically functions to hold the blade in place.( I first heard Ron Hock this)
I have the greatest respect for all high end toolmakers but in terms of practicality, there are millions of folks trying to enjoy woodworking with limited budgets.

Their needs should be reasonably addressed as well.


----------

